# Your next personal best record to fall?



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im sitting here with insomnia, looking back at old threads, remembering past personal bests. It got me thinking it might be cool to have a thread about what personal best you think you are most likely to beat next. 

For me its a tough call. The species I fish for the most my PB lengths are up there pretty high. Also I cant fish as much as I used too. I guess my most attainable and realistic next PB would probably be a crappie over 15" from ohio. I know its tough but Its probably the most attainable.

I don't have a number for catfish or carp or anything like that.

Not trying to start a brag session just saying we all have that one fish we are trying to upgrade on our PB the most. What is yours?


----------



## smokercraft2000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Was out prefishing for cat tournament at Indian lake and got this 35'' flat my best ever.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

4' gar with a bow!!!!!


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

My "recorded" PB for LMB is 20 inches. A fish Ohio is 21. I plan on breaking that this next week. I'm going to a place that has a lake with BIG bass. My PB for smallies is 19 inches. A fish Ohio is 20. Seeing a pattern? I'm hoping to break that one this season...hoping!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

My personal best smallmouth bass is around 3 pounds, so I'm hoping I can break that sometime this summer once I move to Columbus. Every year for the past 5 years I've been trying to break my personal best largemouth bass record, which currently sits at 5 pounds 10 ounces, but I haven't even gotten every since I caught that pig when I was 12 haha.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My records with shakey footing:

9" SMB
11" Crappie
for LMB's I want to make a recorded and witnessed catch over the 5# mark. (This is my safest record by far)


~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been at it for a long time, so my PB's, like Big Joshy's, are kind of up there for the fish I chase the most. Crappie, walleye, saugeye, & smallmouth will be tough, so I think my best chance for bettering my PB will be with a muskie over 42". Haven't targeted them like I should have & it's about time.
I also like the idea of a 4' gar with a bow !!! Have come fairly close, but no cigar. Also like to break the 30# mark with a common carp.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

The PB I want to break this summer in LMB. My personnel best is 6.5 pounds. Ie been spending boo koo bucks on new and bigger gear for bass lately. Hopefully I can pull a 7 pounder out of chip next week.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well my pb on all species really isn't as impressive as everyone else's.. but size ain't everything right? . Lol ...seriously tho for me this year its not so much a quest to beat a pb in size but more pb in quantity. .last year I failed on flatheads all year.. I've never caught a flat period...ever...... this year the thing to beat is the species for me. . To finally catch that first flathead.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

I'd like to see my saugeye PB fall. I want to catch one somewhere around the 26 in. range. And also continue on both my bass PB


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I have it the easiest...hoping to nail a saugeye in the 5-6lb range.
Never have really targeted them much. My biggest 4lbs was from the scioto a few years back. I still remember the strike as it nailed a spinnerbait in 1' of water. Thought i had hooked the meanest smallmouth ever


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

T-180 said:


> I've been at it for a long time, so my PB's, like Big Joshy's, are kind of up there for the fish I chase the most. Crappie, walleye, saugeye, & smallmouth will be tough, so I think my best chance for bettering my PB will be with a muskie over 42". Haven't targeted them like I should have & it's about time.
> I also like the idea of a 4' gar with a bow !!! Have come fairly close, but no cigar. Also like to break the 30# mark with a common carp.


I know where they're at.......just gotta practice on my aiming, a lot!!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I hear ya Clayton !! Those gar aren't very big around & present a very challenging target. Need to hit some new water, too the ones we've been on aren't exactly known for big gar. Did eclipse the 35# mark on a buff & cannot wait to get back on those crazy things !!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The most realistic chance for me to better a category would be a King Salmon in excess of 30lbs.

I hope Lake Ontario is kind to me later this year


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

This got me thinking. I catch a lot of fish, but for some reason I have never caught that really huge fish.

LM: around 19"
SM: around 16-17 "
Crappie:14"
Gill:9"
Rocky: 9"
Carp...haven't caught one since I was a kid...

Goals for this year: 4-5 pound LM that would be a PB SM around 18

That'd make me happy.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Two species I would like to catch this year that I have never caught: Saugeye and Musky


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saugeye!

PB is 26", 6.5 lbs but not good enough to mount. Fellow OGF'er fishmounter is who i'll get to mount one in the 8+ lb range if I ever catch it!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

mine are getting hard to top
crappie 14.75"
gill 9.75"
musky 46.5"
saugeye 25"
small mouth 22.5"
large mouth 23"
flathead-28"


i'd like to get a big flathead.. i got one around 28" and it almost broke my ML pole

but i'm with saugmon.. although i've said 28" and 9+ lbs goes on the wall


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a tough one Josh. Doubt I will ever catch a crappie over 17.5. I believe I could likely get a saugeye over 26.5 or a musky over 40 netted (I believe I have had it to the boat and released off side). Honestly, I really want a fish ohio smallmouth out of an inland reservoir. My best there would be around 18 and I am just not satisfied with that. When my best crappie is about as long as my best smallie we have a problem. Beating a 36 inch king would be nice too, but would only be my second trip fly fishing for them though.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Tom8142 said:


> My "recorded" PB for LMB is 20 inches. A fish Ohio is 21. I plan on breaking that this next week. I'm going to a place that has a lake with BIG bass. My PB for smallies is 19 inches. A fish Ohio is 20. Seeing a pattern? I'm hoping to break that one this season...hoping!


That's my pattern too...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I really want to break my PB saugeye of 27" but Im too far from the good central ohio waters now to get that done. With a trolling trip to Erie in the spring I could beat my best walleye 29" pretty easy I imagine. 

This may be hard to believe but I still have never in my life caught a musky. At this point with the time I have put in on alum fishing for whatever wanted to bite its almost amazing. 

With PB's you do have to add qualifiers. Like from a public lake or from ohio sometimes to make them more honest. My PB crappie is 17.5" but its from Texas so no big deal down there.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

My crappie was from ohio, but a surprise out of a pond in Ashland, ohio. I told my buddy, feels like a decent bass, but it was fighting really weird.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd really like to up my PB saugeye...it's not very impressive right now, only 19". I think I can blow that away some time this year. As for LM, I just got it the other night. No measurements but I know it's the biggest I've gotten in OH. Here's a pic, if anyone can give me a good estimate I'd appreciate it. Buddy I was with said 3 lbs.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> I really want to break my PB saugeye of 27" but Im too far from the good central ohio waters now to get that done. With a trolling trip to Erie in the spring I could beat my best walleye 29" pretty easy I imagine.
> 
> This may be hard to believe but I still have never in my life caught a musky. At this point with the time I have put in on alum fishing for whatever wanted to bite its almost amazing.
> 
> With PB's you do have to add qualifiers. Like from a public lake or from ohio sometimes to make them more honest. My PB crappie is 17.5" but its from Texas so no big deal down there.


If everything goes well at Lake St. Clair in late July I'm bound to beat my PB smallie (19") and LMB (20"), but St. Clair would be a significant qualifier...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm like Lundy been fishing along time most fish around here are on the larger size now. But i still need a horned chub over 10"


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Hmmm like Lundy been fishing along time most fish around here are on the larges size now. But i still need a horned chub over 10"


Slim, come down to my local creek and you can catch those chubs on rainbow colored spinners all day. Weird looking, but pretty cool.

I switched from mainly saugeye fishing last summer, to mainly bass fishing this summer because of the Kayak Buckeye Fishing Trail that I just joined. My PB smallmouth is around 5lbs, but that was in Canada, so I would like to top the 15''er I caught earlier this spring. I caught a 16'' lmb at Indian earlier this spring as well. I would like to beat that on the Trail. I think it will happen this summer.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The horned chub comment from slim is a joke. After 30+ years of fishing that is about all thats left for him LOL

Seems to me like one of the toughest fish to get up in the fish ohio range in ohio is the largemouth from public water. Particularly Reservoirs. Big LMBs in ponds are pretty common but I think my PB in a lake is only around 19.5. I did loose one last year that would have been in the 22 - 23 range.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd really like to get me a Pike over 32". I know they are in the waters i fish(tusc, Nimi) just have to make more time for them. Doubt i'll ever get over the Crappie @ 16.5" farm pond variety, although it is the species i fish for most.
Ive only caught 2 Muskie and both were chumps. if i ever target them, should be reachable if i make 5000 casts or so
Got me a new PB yesterday... a long ear sunfish @ 8" from Long Lake


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I really think, if I can get out Fishing more often, I could beat my PB crappie of 14 1/2 inches and LM bass of 17.5 inches out of public reservoirs. The ones I believe that would be a lot tougher for myself is beating my PB River Smallmouth bass of 19.5 inches and my 23 1/2 Saugeye out of a reservoir. With a baby boy due August 31st, fall fishing will be pretty non-existent for me, but I am ok with that!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm gonna break my zander record next . Using a big joshy most likely no less. First time every catching them this weekend and got some really nice 20 class fish. Now I'm on the hunt for a real beast. 

Got plans for a monster Scandinavian pike here soon too if I make it up that way!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

OnTheFly said:


> I'm gonna break my zander record next . Using a big joshy most likely no less. First time every catching them this weekend and got some really nice 20 class fish. Now I'm on the hunt for a real beast.
> 
> Got plans for a monster Scandinavian pike here soon too if I make it up that way!


Dude....so lucky to be fishing for zander! Is it anything like walleye/saugeye fishing? Maybe bring a few fingerlings back for Hoover


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

WOW Josh that is a good question.
Growing up as a kid on the Ohio River I have caught a lot of catfish and moster Drum/Perch. Since moving to Centeral Ohio 18 years ago I have targeted bass & Crappie. 
I would have to say I would like to catch a monster Saugeye. Since I havent really targeted them up until the last couple years I think my best is only 3 or 4 LBS. I would love to get a hold of one 6 to 8 LBS.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im sure you guys looking for big saugeye will get them within a few years. The lake populations are rebounding after the stocking lull from a few years back. Just take a week off work in november and sleep all morning and fish all evening! 

And yeah I want to fish for zander too! Im jealous! Take some pics!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Couple that should be easy... crappie from public lake over 13".(ive gotten bigger in ponds). My biggest ski is only 35" but I don't fish for those but hook enough wile saugeye fishing.... the one I wanna beat most is saugeye. Ive gotten skinney 26-27"erst in the summer an a fat 24 7/8" late fall that weighed more then the longer summer fish

Id say the one I'm proudest of is a 20 1/2" pre-spawn smallie from central Ohio...

Ive caughten 24" Ohio lmbass button that was small privatw water....

Lol oh an another one I'm proud of is the 31 1/4 inch le walleye I gotnback in may trolling rr's....

Gonna be a good summer and fall I can feel it!!!!


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

This girl right here broke it on Friday big time. I live right on the Darby so i know the river like the back of my hand so every year I hit a couple 19 to 20 inch fish around 4 lbs. But this pig right here went 23 1/16 and 6.27 lbs from a central Ohio water way. I was pumped this is on for the wall, luckily there are replicas that's why her measurements are so precise!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

here is a quick zander pic., should have a proper thread up here in the out of state section here soon when I get some time. They are extremely similar to walleye/saugeye. I have been getting most off of rock points that quickly drop off fishing near the bottom. Did catch quick a few on a shallower flat though. Prettty fish too, wish I could bring some back Mushi.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> But this pig right here went 23 1/16 and 6.27 lbs from a central Ohio water way. I was pumped this is on for the wall, luckily there are replicas that's why her measurements are so precise!


23"+ smallie out of an Ohio stream. C'mon, man...Where's the pic? I'm drooling over here.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

OnTheFly said:


> here is a quick zander pic.


Love your pics of the Zander.

I was in Austria last week and saw Zander on a couple of the menu's.

I knew what they were but my co-workers were clueless.

I'm envious of your Zander fishing opportunities.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Love your pics of the Zander.........................................
> 
> I'm envious of your Zander fishing opportunities.


+1

I believe they can outfight both Walleye and Saugeye, Axl can you confirm this?

Sweet fish!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

there is a picture in another thread of a 18-19" fish that goes 6lbs??



Bubbagon said:


> 23"+ smallie out of an Ohio stream. C'mon, man...Where's the pic? I'm drooling over here.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

There was a river monsters episode of Jeremy Wade fishing a nuclear power plant area for a giant catfish. Everything he threw, he was catching zander. They seemed hungry. That would be awesome if somehow the DNR caught on a stocking program, granted they could survive well.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

My goal for this year is not a weight but a amount I want 50 raccoon creek smallies. I'm at 7 so far but that's on three trips.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> I believe they can outfight both Walleye and Saugeye, Axl can you confirm this?
> 
> Sweet fish!


I would say they might put up a bit more of a fight, they definitely hit harder though. I mean they have absolutely slammed my lure everytime. Hopefully I will get a real big one when I venture to some better spots, the res. I am getting them in only recently has had a pop. so they are all pretty much the same size, not that I am complaining as they are some nice fish!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

For me this one is easy....I've been lucky enough to catch some pretty good sized fish in most species that I will be surprised if I ever top. However, my best common carp is only 14.2lbs and my best flathead catfish is only 38.7lbs. 

There are lots of opportunities for me to catch either a common or a flattie that will best these weights. Now I just need to target them between crappie and walleye fishing.LOL


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

For me, it is all about fly fishing. I am just getting started on it and want to catch a Smallie over 17" and a Steelhead over 25" to start.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine, which "should" be somewhat easy to beat is a saugeye over 25". I'm going to try to hit it hard this fall although I may run into one trolling or throwing cranks on the points this summer. As far as Ohio, non Erie smallies, about 20" is the best I've caught and lately there have been some pigs posted.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Like some others on here I've been at it for a long time,And there up there too! Looking for a Fish Ohio Perch,don't get up to Erie so it's along shot on inland waters.!!" Redear,48" musky,28" walleye,20" Black Crappie,44" Northern,7.5# LMB,5.5# SMB,I also don't get out as much lately, Hope fully that will change in the next week.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

the one i wanna break is a fish ohio lmb best for sure so far best is 19.5in. not even came close to that this year been a tough summer so far.... dont count out the perch james i personally witness a 16 in perch caught at clearfork last year and it was from shore good luck everyone


----------

